# 2006 Onroad Championship Omaha, Nebraska



## stealth T4 (Apr 9, 2004)

The next big event at the PLEX!! 2006 Carpet Onroad Challenge March 9th-12th, this one should be bigger than last year!! Questions? Email [email protected]

Flyer: http://www.hthpr.com/events/onroad06.pdf

homepage: www.hthpr.com

It will be HUGE


----------

